# Jax Beach Pier Report May 10th



## navysquidinjax (May 10, 2005)

Hey Yall just remebered this site from a while ago. I used it alot when I lived in Maryland fishing for the Stripe Bass. Well needless to say I am glad to be back. Took our first trip to the pier today saw ALOT of whiting being caught in the surf but not much of anything else. Going to try it again this weekend. I will let you know how it goes. Great informative site thanks guys!


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Welcome to the site.

You're just the guy I wanna talk to!

I'm going on a "mental health" vacation on June 5 - 8 up to Jax from Orlando.

The game plan is to leave early on the 5th (Sunday) and fish my way up the coast until I get to my hotel in Atlantic Beach (Comfort Inn Mayport)

4 days and 3 nights of nothing but fishing! I'm planning on hitting Ponce Inlet, St. Augie Beach Pier, Mickler's Landing, Guana Dam, Little Talbot, Amelia Island, the Crady(sp) Bridge, Ft. Clinch, Jax Beach Pier and just about anything else I can fit into the schedule.

I'm planning on staying out east, and taking the ferry from Mayport across to A1A to avoid the Jax Metro area. 

Are you stationed at Jax or Mayport? Any places to get a line wet at Naval Station?

I'm boatless, but I'm considering renting from MWR NS maybe for 1 day, depending on availability and pricing. The bulk of the vacation will be weekdays, so as to avoid the weekend crowd.

I've been Map Questing and Googling this trip for months for info. The spousal unit (who will NOT be going) thinks I'm anal because of all my planning. I just don't want to wander around the area aimlessly trying to find places to fish!

Any info you have on that area will be greatly appreciated!

Mark
Squid, (ret)


----------



## brokenreel23 (Mar 1, 2005)

Fished about an hour tonight on the pier with my float rig and got a nice 3lb flounder. Alot of catfish were coming over the sides. I look for that to change by thursday afternoon as the winds are supposed to come from the east starting thursday through sunday. I will have the clams ready for the pomps and the live shrimp for the trout.
Spencer


----------



## navysquidinjax (May 10, 2005)

*RE: "Mental Health" vacation!*

Thanks for the welcome. MarkDido I am stationed at NAS Jacksonville and really not to familiar with the local hot spots at Naval Station Mayport but I do know that fishing anywhere on NAS is terrible unless you are fishing for Bass. There is a lot of places to fish up here in NE Florida especially if you are taking the ferry across to A1A. There is Hugenot Park which offers the same kind of catch as if you were at the pier in Jax Beach. There is also alot of coves and side road fishing all up and down A1A. There is also Nassau sound which is North of the Ferry drop off that is outstanding during the week because there is not very many people there. My choice of bait anywhere out there would definatley be fresh dead or live shrimp, clams and sand fleas. I wish I could provide you websites but there are not that many that would be that informative for you. Here is one for the local newspaper that gives a weekly fishing report for fresh and saltwater. Hope this helps somewhat. Enjoy! http://www.jacksonville.com/tu-online/spoutdoors/fishingforecast.shtml


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

Mark post on Frosty's site many on there fish the Jax Beach area.
http://floridasurffishing.net/


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Thanks for the Pier report navysquidinjax . Good Luck to Ya next time out and thanks for posting it here. We all apreciate it. 

WELCOME BACK TO THE SITE!!!!!!!!! KEEPEM COMING


----------

